# Mouth stains and Angel eyes



## BarneyBoy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi all

Our Boy is just over a year old and still has a pretty stained mouth area. We have been using the Angel Eyes natural, but are not sure it is working.

He eats dry kibble and some wet mixed in. He has normal tap water although we did try distilled water it made no difference in our case.

Firstly is it worth him taking the Angel eyes if we cannot see any improvement in 7 months? Or is it good for them in some other way?

He loves to chew on his toys, so we are wondering if it simply just that behaviour that causes the rust coloured stains around his mouth.

Anyway any advice appreciated.

Many thanks

From the Havvy down under.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

regular Angel Eyes is the antibiotic, Tylan, which I DEFINITELY wouldn't give my dog without ggod reason, especially long-term like that. I have no idea what's in Angel Eyes "natural", but I've never heard of Angel Eyes, in any form, being used for anything but eye staining.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I have given Ellie the regular (tylan) Angel Eyes when the tear staining gets bad. It usually goes away in about a month and then stays away for a year or more. However, her mouth is stained now and I think it's from the liver in Angels Eyes which makes the product brown.
I'm looking for a Tylosin that is as "safe" as Angels Eyes but colorless and non-staining in its own right.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder has a terrible stained mouth and Bella has tear staining. I just live with it. I tried distilled water but that didnt help. I don't want to use an antibiotic for something like staining. I've also tried peroxide products when Scudder showed but that only makes the hair more porous to pick up stains more easily.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

I started using distilled water for my Hav's staining. Took a few months, but it worked. I never use Angel Eyes. Here is the before pic:


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is after months of using distilled water.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

WOW!!!! That's incredible!!


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Yah, isn't it? I didn't even notice it, until someone made a comment about it to me.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

siewhwee said:


> Here is after months of using distilled water.


Those photos made me a believer! I just replaced all Rory's water with distilled.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Wonder if the distilled will help with tear staining.

Our new little Ginger has some tear staining (see pic) and when I asked my vet, she told me it was normal for the breed and only cosmetic so don't worry about it.

I am using a tear stain wipe every day, but it doesn't really appear to be helping. it helps get the gunk out of her eyes, but that's about it. The fur is pretty wet, so I think it is both staining and constant tearing.

She is super cute even with the tear stains, but I sure would love to see her face without them.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Awww...she's so cute! She looks so sad. I love her coloring.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Her tear staining matches her coloring. ( The last picture) Maddie has a black and tan face so I don't even notice the stains. Zoey has gotten worse from new food. But her digestive problems improved.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django use to look like he had smeared chocolate all over this face his stains were so bad around his mouth and eyes. Since his colitis attack, the vet put him on Tylan ( a pinch) which he's been on for almost a year. 
Thankfully he is now off the tylan however his face never looked better. All the brown staining is gone, his eyes don't have that nasty goop any more either. It worked for his colon health and the plus side was it cleared his face.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I tried distiller water but it didn't make any difference. I think it was Mary that posted a remedy with buttermilk that I might try, for mouth staining. Timmy has a mask so I don't see his tear staining which I'm sure he has. I do wipe out both pups eyes with wipes that are supposed to help with tear staining but I'm not sure it helps either. Mae's coloring does camouflage most of her staining and honestly I'm no too worried about it since I've ruled out anything medically that could be causing it. I think some companies are jumping on people's obsessions with trying to make their dog's look perfect when most of this tear and muzzle staining is strictly a cosmetic problem. Personally I'm a very low maintenance kind of person I guess that's reflected in my pups too. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with trying to eleviate tear and muzzle staining but personally I feel it's an uphill battle not worth the fight if it's only a cosmetic thing.


----------

